# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker  zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.2.3! Balong Free, The third. "The perfect masterpiece"

## mohamed73

*zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.2.3!* *Balong-Hisilicon Free,* *The third... "The perfect masterpiece*".  **  *  
Dear Users:* We are pleased to announced our  third 2015's update.  In the first one, we developed a comprehensive  solution for Huawei's phones based on Hi Silicon CPUs as well as we  introduced a radical change in our credits policy *making everything free On Huawei GSM models*.
 In the second one, *we laid the foundation for the next generation Huawei* *GSM**s**olutions* introducing the overwhelming *“Thunder Method”*, this  technique developed exclusive for our team and entirely free for our  users will make possible unlock and repair in almost all 2015 Huawei's  Infineon phones.   Now,  we are ready to  present our latest masterpiece which is by far the most advanced ,  simple and powerful solution never seen. This quietly astonishing  solution has been engineered to help you make the most of your business  allowing you, for the first time in the world to perform operations such  as *direct unlock, imei reparation and secure area reparation over the latest* *H**uawei**'s** phones* in the market *including the latest LTE phones based on Balong-Hisilicon CPUs*.  
 Getting down to business …. we are proud to introduce you.... *“THUNDER METHOD 2”*  *FREE, NO CREDITS; NO PACK; DONGLE PRICE IS DOWN.*    *What's New:*
-------------------------- *Huawei Mate 7* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei* *MT7-L09* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei* *JAZZ-L09* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei P7-L00 - Sophia-L00* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei P7-L05 - Sophia-L05* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei P7-L07 - Sophia-L07* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei P7-L09 - Sophia-L09* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei P7-L10 - Sophia-L10* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei P7-L11 - Sophia-L11* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei P7-L12 - Sophia-L12* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT*
--------------------------   *Keep in touch,  the revolution have just begun.      DISCLAIMER:
-------------------------- The change    IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective    of repair the original IMEI/MEID. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,    changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own    responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this    software.   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   * Update dongle is Required    * * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SUCESSFUL USER REPORT
1- @cdmakiller -> 10 FREE Credits
2- @Moh3en.pc -> 10 FREE Credits
3- @shoaibansari. -> 5 FREE Credits
4- @ramsey1976 -> 5 FREE Credits
5- @J3soft -> 5 FREE Credits  *Please Contact US**!!!*  Do You Want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success logs of *Huawei Module*,  *SMARTZ Module*, and you will be the next winner!!!
--------------------------------- *Now, Follow US On The Social Networks!!!* Twitter: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Youtube:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Instagram: ZZKEYTEAM*  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

